# Where is a Moderator when you need one?



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to contact a Rootzwiki moderator? I don't see any links to one on any page in Rootzwiki. The reason I ask is, RolandDeschain79 is not able to access Rootzwiki for some reason. He has been a member of this forum for a long time. He has numerous threads that he maintains and now cannot do so. He is an important member of the HP TouchPad community. If anyone knows how to contact a moderator or provide me with a way to do so, please help.

Thank you,
Nevertells


----------



## wde (Sep 6, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Does anyone know how to contact a Rootzwiki moderator? I don't see any links to one on any page in Rootzwiki. The reason I ask is, RolandDeschain79 is not able to access Rootzwiki for some reason. He has been a member of this forum for a long time. He has numerous threads that he maintains and now cannot do so. He is an important member of the HP TouchPad community. If anyone knows how to contact a moderator or provide me with a way to do so, please help.
> 
> Thank you,
> Nevertells


I don't see any admins or mods currently active to send a message to.

I would have reported your post to bring attention to it but that is frowned upon.

Looking at this list, last seen admin was PilipB. All I can suggest is that you send him (or another recently active admin/mod) a PM.(There is an icon on right side of that list.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd say the owners of RootzWiki and the moderators are long gone, leaving the site live only to collect ad revenue from Google. Just look at how the spammers have taken over and gone crazy by peeking at the new content page:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums

Reporting spammers themselves or their posts is resulting in zero action taken as I have done so for days. This site is virtually abandoned and become the land of spam.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wde said:


> I don't see any admins or mods currently active to send a message to.
> 
> I would have reported your post to bring attention to it but that is frowned upon.
> 
> ...


Don't know how you found this list, but thanks for that! I just spammed three of the admins to see if I get any kind of response. Interesting, I've seen razorloves around the forum somewhere, either here or on XDA. Thanks

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bethanyf said:


> I'd say the owners of RootzWiki and the moderators are long gone, leaving the site live only to collect ad revenue from Google. Just look at how the spammers have taken over and gone crazy by peeking at the new content page:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums
> 
> Reporting spammers themselves or their posts is resulting in zero action taken as I have done so for days. This site is virtually abandoned and become the land of spam.


Oh crap. Are those guys back again! We had that problem here for a while and it finally got fixed after a few days of complaining about it. Use the list posted by wde and invite everyone too complain. Good luck!

NT


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep they're back and pumping in spam every few seconds and have been doing so for pushing a week. I tried PMing PilipB as well as sending the main site email address a note but no response. if the site has literally been left for dead to pull in ad revenue, which it appears to be, then it's a spammer's wet dream come true because of how well RW ranks in search.

Plus, the embedded Google ad that RW puts into the first post means the spam is actually making them money. I bet you the owners don't want it to stop and are laughing to the bank.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bethanyf said:


> I'd say the owners of RootzWiki and the moderators are long gone, leaving the site live only to collect ad revenue from Google. Just look at how the spammers have taken over and gone crazy by peeking at the new content page:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums
> 
> Reporting spammers themselves or their posts is resulting in zero action taken as I have done so for days. This site is virtually abandoned and become the land of spam.


You jinxed it man!!! Now this forum is under attack from the spammers. :lame:

NT


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

Easy fix: cut off new user registrations and delete all spammer accounts. Done.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Everyone, please open one of the spam messages and then scroll down to the bottom and click on report and demand the moderators stop this crap. Hopefully the more reports they get will put a fire under them. They managed to stop it before.

Thanks, NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope that everyone who reads this thread is complaining to the moderator via the instructions in Post #9

Thanks, NT


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I just reported about 30 separate threads. Tapatalk's timeline view works great for finding a bunch of them. Same issue over at sdx-developers.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@bethanyf is probably right, they are getting ad revenue from it, so why block it.

NT


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

I've complained for weeks with no response.

The sad truth is I fear there are no more active moderators. The site is abandoned i.e. on cruise control and the site owners are highly likely profiting from the Google ads embedded at the top on every spam post that scripts are pumping in automatically by the minute. If they weren't they would turn the site off and stop paying the hosting fees. No need to do that when it's basically become 100 percent passive income.

The spammers and site owners are each laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

To add to my previous post, the site was abandoned around the same time the first spam attacks ended in November of last year. I think the site owners saw ad revenue take off after those spam attacks, a light bulb went off, and they said F it and bailed to run other site(s).


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

Third straight post.. sorry!

I just did some sleuthing and it appears the reason the spammers are attacking this forum is that Bing News is picking up the RootzWiki.com forum posts.

If you want to try to eliminate the spam, join me in contacting Bing News at [email protected] (the only email I can find) and tell them to drop RootzWiki.com from their news feed. If the spammers can't get traffic then this forum is useless to their BS spam.

Strength in numbers might just get it done... ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bethanyf said:


> Third straight post.. sorry!
> 
> I just did some sleuthing and it appears the reason the spammers are attacking this forum is that Bing News is picking up the RootzWiki.com forum posts.
> 
> ...


Done, thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

This spam onslaught is ridiculous!

NT


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder if the Rootzwiki.com owners are now part of it. Seriously. I just did a whois lookup and the domain registration is now private. A couple weeks ago it wasn't as I found the admin email there and sent them a note.

No response, of course.

Like I said, this site is now spammers paradise because it is being picked up in Bing News. And sadly probably always will be.


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

For anyone reading this, I noticed that moderator b16 logged on yesterday. Send them a PM about the spam. Clearly they've seen it and were part of the spam purge in late 2014.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bethanyf said:


> For anyone reading this, I noticed that moderator b16 logged on yesterday. Send them a PM about the spam. Clearly they've seen it and were part of the spam purge in late 2014.


I think they've found they can make more money this way than doing it legitimately! I hope they enjoy it because otherwise they have killed it for anybody wanting to use the thread. SAD!

NT


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

The spamming... it's STOPPED.

We WON!


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

Now someone needs to delete all the existing spam and it's back to normal


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

We may have succeeded in stopping the spam, but I think they succeeded in killing this forum. :lame:

I guess now everyone should start asking the absentee moderators to delete the existing spam.

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Got tired of looking at that crap, so bumped a few recent threads up.

NT :winkP:


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Why the hell isn't this thing stopped for good?!.. Jeezzz!! :O


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

xapt3r5 said:


> Why the hell isn't this thing stopped for good?!.. Jeezzz!! :O


The forum or the spam?


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

The spam ofc... *sighs*


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

xapt3r5 said:


> Why the hell isn't this thing stopped for good?!.. Jeezzz!! :O


Read all the posts in this thread and I think you will find your answer.

NT


----------



## bryguy28 (Apr 29, 2013)

bethanyf said:


> The spamming... it's STOPPED.
> 
> We WON!


Thank you!


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe the spam is under control, but sadly it seems the site has become a wasteland. This used to be THE place to go for a solid mature treatment of unlocking, rooting, custom ROM's, tweaks, etc. I was disappointed to see some of the nastiness back and forth between Rootzwiki and XDA Forums, and sadly I think that helped polarize the audience over the last couple of years and may have wound up losing mindshare for the site.

With forums on sites like XDA so active now, and people seemingly having walked away from this community after having taken years to build it the community, it would take a major investment of time and effort, incredible faith, and a lot of patience to try to resurrect this.

There used to be tens of thousands of concurrent users logged on. Just now, around noon, EST, I took a look and the active audience over the past 15 minutes shows as a few hundred -- maybe 0.5% to 1% of what they used to enjoy in the same time slot... I'd love to see the site come back, but it may not be feasible anytime soon:

342 users are online (in the past 15 minutes)

77 members, 265 guests, 0 anonymous users


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jonstrong said:


> Maybe the spam is under control, but sadly it seems the site has become a wasteland. This used to be THE place to go for a solid mature treatment of unlocking, rooting, custom ROM's, tweaks, etc. I was disappointed to see some of the nastiness back and forth between Rootzwiki and XDA Forums, and sadly I think that helped polarize the audience over the last couple of years and may have wound up losing mindshare for the site.
> 
> With forums on sites like XDA so active now, and people seemingly having walked away from this community after having taken years to build it the community, it would take a major investment of time and effort, incredible faith, and a lot of patience to try to resurrect this.
> 
> ...


Where do you find user stats for Rootzwiki?

NT


----------



## Kidromulous (Jul 28, 2011)

jonstrong said:


> Maybe the spam is under control, but sadly it seems the site has become a wasteland. This used to be THE place to go for a solid mature treatment of unlocking, rooting, custom ROM's, tweaks, etc. I was disappointed to see some of the nastiness back and forth between Rootzwiki and XDA Forums, and sadly I think that helped polarize the audience over the last couple of years and may have wound up losing mindshare for the site.
> 
> With forums on sites like XDA so active now, and people seemingly having walked away from this community after having taken years to build it the community, it would take a major investment of time and effort, incredible faith, and a lot of patience to try to resurrect this.
> 
> ...


Jon contacted me on Google Plus this morning. I was a contributing editor on the writing team but I do have the power to help for the people that are still around. Sad to see this occur. Pm me anytime and I'll help as I best I can. For now I'll be terminating spam wherever I find it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kidromulous said:


> Jon contacted me on Google Plus this morning. I was a contributing editor on the writing team but I do have the power to help for the people that are still around. Sad to see this occur. Pm me anytime and I'll help as I best I can. For now I'll be terminating spam wherever I find it.
> 
> :O


Glad to hear someone from Rootzwiki is still around, unfortunately, it may be too little to late. One thing you could do is please delete the ten pages or so of old spam that still resides on this forum.

Thanks,

NT


----------



## Kidromulous (Jul 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Glad to hear someone from Rootzwiki is still around, unfortunately, it may be too little to late. One thing you could do is please delete the ten pages or so of old spam that still resides on this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> NT


It doesn't matter to me that it's too little too late at all. It's for the people here to make that assessment not me. As long as there are people here I'll be here and yes I've been working on spam for hours. As long as the forum is hosted and I have the capability I'll do my part. I've cleared my schedule for the evening. I had no idea this was the state of affairs in the forum until Jon came and found me. I'm no longer a paid employee. That doesn't matter to me either. I'll do what I can.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kidromulous said:


> It doesn't matter to me that it's too little too late at all. It's for the people here to make that assessment not me. As long as there are people here I'll be here and yes I've been working on spam for hours. As long as the forum is hosted and I have the capability I'll do my part. I've cleared my schedule for the evening. I had no idea this was the state of affairs in the forum until Jon came and found me. I'm no longer a paid employee. That doesn't matter to me either. I'll do what I can.


Please remove all the pages of spam posts so the entire forum is usable.(second request)

Thank you,

NT

P.S. The point I was stating that it is nice to see someone come along and stop the spammers, but the lack of support from the paid Rootzwiki moderators kind of served to kill what little support from the users that was left. That is what I meant, too little to late.


----------



## Kidromulous (Jul 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Please remove all the pages of spam posts so the entire forum is usable.(second request)
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


Not aware moderators were ever paid i know i was paid on the writing team. regardless I'm here and I'm working real hard. it's 5 am est time and im up working without pay. it's my intent to stay here until the bloody end. i cant really mass delete spam so that should give some idea as to the measure of dedication i have. If I have to buy the site with my own money I'll do that. Either way I'll go down with the ship. Thanks for the kind words of support and if there is anything I can do for the threads that are still healthy let me know. Message me any time.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's still an issue but didn't RolandDeschain79 lose control of his account and threads during all this?http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/179730-%5BROM-GUIDE%5DHow-to-install-Android-5.0.x-&-4.4.x-with-Jcsullins-TPtoolbox-"The-Super-Easy-Way"The following was never addressed either (Feb 2014) including post by others in the thread....



Mpgrimm2 said:


> Hello,- I have been having several forum post "Formatting" problems lately that I though were related to tapatalk but I have had it happening tonight while using IE10/Win7. Specifically, when I edit, quote, or reply to a post all the formatting gets eliminated and I end up with all the sentences bunched together without any character returns, bold/underlines, etc (kind of like a text message) which makes some of my longer posts difficult to read and less useful. This doesn't happen every time, but consistently enough that I felt the need to inquire about it. Lately I have had to come back to my posts from a PC and try to edit the formatting which has worked fine until tonight, but still inconvenient.- I was also trying to find one of my topics to link within a post and for some reason, many of my topics are no longer linked to my profile? i.e.: [MOD] Self Powered USB OTG on the HP Touchpad! (v2 Full Size) 11-30-12 (and in my signature)- Because I have a dual boot win7/win8 laptop, I have found that the site doesn't work with IE11 on either Win7 or Win8 and prevents quoting other posts and properly inserting hyperlinks (as I did above) within the editor.Thanks for any assistance and feedback.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Link here.... 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/110769-Site-Support-Section

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Kidromulous (Jul 28, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Link here....
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/110769-Site-Support-Section
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


I'll take a look and see if there is anything I can do.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I'm not sure if it's still an issue but didn't RolandDeschain79 lose control of his account and threads during all this?http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/179730-%5BROM-GUIDE%5DHow-to-install-Android-5.0.x-&-4.4.x-with-Jcsullins-TPtoolbox-"The-Super-Easy-Way"The following was never addressed either (Feb 2014) including post by others in the thread....


Yes, Roland contacted me over in XDA because he was unable to do anything here in Rootzwiki. So @Kidromulous, would you please look into why RolandDeschain79 cannot do anything in Rootzwiki. He cannot post, access his account. I tried to get the attention of a moderator, paid or not, to clear this up back in the beginning of February. Here is part of what Roland PM'ed me over in XDA:

"I was wondering if you could help me out, something has happened to my account over at Rootzwiki and I can't do a thing. .. not even view the forums when logged in. If I log out I can view the forums but logged in I just go to an error page and can do absolutely nothing. No messages, no forum viewing, not even contact the admin. I made one post yesterday and then was stuck."

Here is part of a request I tried to get a moderator to respond to:

"Hey Mr. Moderator,

I had RolandDeschain79 PM me in the XDA forum because for some reason his account here in Rootzwiki has been locked. When he tries to log in, he gets a message saying, "Sorry, you don't have permission for that, you are not allowed to visit this community." RolandDeschain79 is a well respected, long standing member of Rootzwiki, so please fix his account.
Sorry, I don't know of any other way to contact a moderator in Rootzwiki, that is why I sent this to you via this method."

RolandDeschain79 has several long existing and extensive threads that he would like to continue to maintain if you can get him access again.

Thanks,

NT

And again, thank for trying to straighten things out here!


----------



## Kidromulous (Jul 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Yes, Roland contacted me over in XDA because he was unable to do anything here in Rootzwiki. So @Kidromulous, would you please look into why RolandDeschain79 cannot do anything in Rootzwiki. He cannot post, access his account. I tried to get the attention of a moderator, paid or not, to clear this up back in the beginning of February. Here is part of what Roland PM'ed me over in XDA:
> 
> "I was wondering if you could help me out, something has happened to my account over at Rootzwiki and I can't do a thing. .. not even view the forums when logged in. If I log out I can view the forums but logged in I just go to an error page and can do absolutely nothing. No messages, no forum viewing, not even contact the admin. I made one post yesterday and then was stuck."
> 
> ...


Okay I'll take a look and get him straightened out in a few I was waiting on the admin to give me more access to help with spam but if he's just been accidentally banned I can easily fix that.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kidromulous said:


> Okay I'll take a look and get him straightened out in a few I was waiting on the admin to give me more access to help with spam but if he's just been accidentally banned I can easily fix that.


That would be great. Please PM Roland when you have him fixed. I'm sure he will be thrilled to know his account is finally fixed.

NT


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Please remove all the pages of spam posts so the entire forum is usable.(second request)
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


Moderators aren't paid. I was a moderator first, then was moved up to an Admin position. Neither one was a paid position. The only people who got paid for their work were the editors and the news team (and of course the owners and previous owners who were still active at the site). I was clearing out spam like mad until it became obvious the owners didn't really care about it. I have obviously been removed from a staff position, so I'm sorry but I don't have the ability to help you anymore or I would. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

SPAM WARS: Return Of The J'editor



Thank you, Kidromulous!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kidromulous said:


> Okay I'll take a look and get him straightened out in a few I was waiting on the admin to give me more access to help with spam but if he's just been accidentally banned I can easily fix that.


From what I can gather, you have not been able to fix RolandDeschain79's profile or account. A telltale sign is I am not able to access his profile when I click on his avatar or name on any thread he created which means no one can send him a PM from Rootzwiki. Are you still waiting for a mod or admin to grant you more access? Just wondering. It would be nice if he could join us again.

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kidromulous said:


> Okay I'll take a look and get him straightened out in a few I was waiting on the admin to give me more access to help with spam but if he's just been accidentally banned I can easily fix that.


So what happened to this help you were going to provide?

NT


----------

